# base/head - Merge OpenZFS support in to HEAD



## T-Daemon (Aug 25, 2020)

Found on SVNews:

```
Merge OpenZFS support in to HEAD.

The primary benefit is maintaining a completely shared
code base with the community allowing FreeBSD to receive
new features sooner and with less effort. ....
```

More on





						[base] Revision 364746
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org


----------



## SirDice (Aug 25, 2020)

For those wondering, 13.0 is slated to be released some time early next year. 









						FreeBSD 13.0 Release Process
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------

